# M5 Exhaust?



## CraigE (Aug 27, 2002)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a cat-back type of exhaust system for a 2002 M5?

Thanks!

Craig


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Found this in my video archive. Hamann exhaust, that's all I know.

Hamann M5 Exhaust

EDIT: The title bar in Real Player indicates it's Hamann's Dual DTM Exhaust


----------



## CraigE (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks Chris. BTW, what is a .ram file?


Craig


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

CraigE said:


> *Thanks Chris. BTW, what is a .ram file?*


Real Audio file


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Bruce said:


> *
> 
> Real Audio file *


In my effort to reach 1000 posts by tonight, I second that..!


----------



## CraigE (Aug 27, 2002)

Oh, Real Audio. I *hate* Real Audio, too invasive on the old OS. There, that ought to stir up a few extra posts. ;-)


Craig


----------



## CraigE (Aug 27, 2002)

And getting back to the original issue, Chris' lead on Hamann paid off. It turns out that their exclusive US distributor is in Huntingion Beach, not too far from me. They have a system in stock and also one installed on a customers M5. I'm going there on tuesday to check it out. My Diana needs to sound right... deep throaty.

Thanks Chris.


Craig


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

CraigE said:


> *And getting back to the original issue, Chris' lead on Hamann paid off. It turns out that their exclusive US distributor is in Huntingion Beach, not too far from me. They have a system in stock and also one installed on a customers M5. I'm going there on tuesday to check it out. My Diana needs to sound right... deep throaty.
> 
> Thanks Chris.
> 
> Craig *


Anytime. Glad to be of help. I hate Real Audio/Video too. That's one of the few clips I've actually held on to.


----------

